# Experience with hygetropin (3 different types)



## Crossfitfreak (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey fellas, i've been following many of the posts here specifically about the use of Hygetropin and whether or not what people have purchased is real or fake. I can say from my own experience using GH for about 6 years I have tried the following manufacturers/suppliers who claim to have the real Hygetropin.

I contacted al of these manufacturers myself and did not go through a third party so I know they can straight from the website.

******* claims to be the original manufacturer of Hygetropin. From what I can tell out of the 3 listed above, their IP address is the oldest which gives them some credibility. I ordered from them in 2011 and received my shipment in about 9 days. It came in unmarked white boxes with no labels. All the labels came after in another package to help get through customs. I had 10 kits and found them to be hit and miss. I took between 2-8 IUs of the product over the course of about 6 months. I had very positive results and noticed tingling in my hands, increased recovery, fat loss especially at the injection site amongst other sides. I did find that the strength or quality control seemed to be hit or miss with some kits not giving me any sides at all. This lead me to believe the quality was shotty.

I then tried the *********** product and purchased 4 200 IU kits off a friend who ordered directly from the site. Although all the research I did seemed to indicate it was not the original company of hygetropin my results were far superior with a smaller dose of the product on a daily basis. I reduced my amount from 8 IU of the ******** product to 4 IU of the ******** product and had better results.

The next hygetopin product I tried was from ********* (currently been taking it for 2 months) . I ordered 10 kits of this directly from the site and have been on it for 2 months at 5 IU a day everyday with no side effects at all. I am noticing a increase in body fat at the injection site and have not experienced any of the positive sides I did with the other 2 products. I also found the product when exposed to bac water took longer to dissolve and left a metallic taste in my mouth after about a week of injecting it. Also, after injection I could feel a small lump under the skin which sometimes went away and sometimes didnt. I have experienced no negative sides besides the one listed above so I will run this kit until it is out and never take it again.

That being said I have had friends take the same product and have experienced positive results.

This made me wonder WTF was going on so I spend weeks researching why this might be. The only thing I can come up with as I believe all 3 products contain HGH is that one might be 192 AA instead of 191 AA. Apparently depending on your body type you can react better with 191 or 192...it all depends. I'm of the opinion the ********* is 192 AA as many people who have taken 192 AA products have similar sides.

I believe all three of the above companies are not legit, however, do offer products containing HGH. Most likely it is generic HGH and has been relabelled and the hygetropin name slapped on the box to sell the product.

I have also taken jins, hardcore growth, generic blue tops over the years.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't think your allowed to post those websites as its source posting


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

You haven't had the original hygene hygetropin

Hy...pro is not the origianal hygene product


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

also u need to read up alittle more as your ******** is the same as ********** these are a replica of the Dr Lins kits, which i found to be very poor in strength.

like baywatch says you havent tried the original, and best, Hygene Hygetropin.

chin up.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

and i doubt your Jin was legit either lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have used original hygene and also com.cn and found both to be very good.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

The new hygene 10iu black tops are spot on


----------



## davidcollett (Mar 5, 2011)

So are these new black top hyges meant to be the original hyge,as in hygene or another company stealing the name once more?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

davidcollett said:


> So are these new black top hyges meant to be the original hyge,as in hygene or another company stealing the name once more?


black top Hygetropins are by Hygene, the original company yes. Theyre new to market, Hygene probably realised theyre loosing out on the 100iu scene.


----------



## davidcollett (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok thanks. It's a shame they don't have a website also as it would make things much easier to determine the real company.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys STOP putting up websites to source GH from it is against board rules......


----------

